# 1970s New York Session Musicians - HELP NEEDED



## MCCARTNEYLEGACY (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello all!

I'm new here. I'm currently trying to identify 30 members of an ensemble who played with Sir Paul McCartney in January 1971. So far I've found the names for 18 members of the group, but I could use a little assistance with a few of the others.
The sessions took place in New York at A&R Studios, between 11th-13th January 1971.

I've attached pictures of the guys I can't identify, any help would be very much appreciated. I'd also be more than happy to acknowledge anyone who helps out in my upcoming book.

With regards,

Adrian

(My apologies that one of the stills is orientated wrong, this is a glitch in the forum upload.)


----------

